# Isle of Man discount code 50% off



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Discount code for IOM ferry should be OK on smaller motorhomes

For 50% Off Standard Return Fares
QUOTE: CJSF 

Regards Ray


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The offers ends at the end of January.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just had a look at this - coming in at approx £242 return for 2 adults, one dog and 6.5m motorhome crossing in May or June.

Never been to IOM, so thinking about it.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Just had a look at this - coming in at approx £242 return for 2 adults, one dog and 6.5m motorhome crossing in May or June.
> 
> Never been to IOM, so thinking about it.


Hi,
Mid week and night crossing are cheaper.

May and June are difficult because of the TT. i.e. last week of May and 1st week of June. I'm looking at that period myself.

If you need any tips on where to stay just let me know.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Bill,

Is there anywhere near the ferry terminals at either end you can camp for a few hours before or after night crossings? Thinking of going from Heysham.

How many days do you think we would need on the Island to do it justice? And what are the 'must sees'?

Wildcamping or sites - or a combination of the two?? 

Thanks!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay but I forgot to keep an eye on this post.

If you are going via Heysham then there are plenty of places to Park at the port.
In the IOM I quite often stay at the big car park on the Quay next to the swing bridge (which now lifts) and next to the bus terminus and two hundred yards from the Ferry Terminal.
Plenty of places to stay and wild camp all over the IOM.
I'll try and dig out the list of things to see that was put together by an old Forum member called Thiewin who lives over there now.

I've just booked for a month from mid May to mid June for £225 for van plus 2 . No charge for dogs.

Full price (after Jan) £425

Link


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Link to info provided by Thieawin


----------

